# GC Forum Events - Help For Organizers



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

If you are sponsoring an event for members of our forum. An amp fest or guitar fest or general gear event. You can request an attendance form for participants. I will also do a mass email for registered and confirmed events to all forum members. Please make sure your event is confirmed so that we do not send out mass emails for no reason. This will annoy the members. I can also put up a blurb on the GuitarsCanada.com main webpage. This will get you some good exposure.

Contact me via PM to have an attendance form created and details for your email. There needs to be a contact person with an email address for the form.


----------



## rick_forsey (Mar 2, 2010)

Hey there. Check out breakTheGuitarRecord.com for an awesome guitar event. My info is on the website.


----------

